# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  brige i linouxokouto?

## makx

γεια σε ολους απο την Ορεστιαδα.
το διλημα είναι το εξης :
θέλουμε να επεκτεινουμε την κάλυψη σε περιοχή της πόλης οπου να μπορουν να μπουν και άλοι φίλοι.
να μπει d-link σε brige mode? (το τρεχουμε στα 22mbps και μας δίνει 1.9- 2,4 mb/s σε πραγματικό χρόνο αντιγραφής αρχείου) ώστε να μπει ο φιλος που θέλει με 11mbps i να βάλουμε λινουξόκουτο με δύο κατευθυντηκές και μια omni σαν hot spot? 
εχουμε προβλημα γιατί δεν Ξέρουμε την τύφλα μας σε ότι αφορα το linux, 'αρα και το σετάρισμα για να δουλέψει καλά το pc με τo linux . Απο pc εχουμε 7 pc απο 200mhz kai 64 mb ram εως 1,5 ghz kai 512 mb ram καμια 10 αρια σκληρους απο 1 gb εως 200 gb . Εάν ακολουθήσω κατα γράμα τις οδηγείες για debian που δινει το awmn θα δουλέψει το pc i θα τρέχω σαν τον βέγο στις ταράτσες (μεχρι τώρα τα d-link ούτε restart δεν τα εχω κάνει 1 χρόνο τώρα) όλες οι μετρήσεις με cisco 350 εδωσαν 15 db σε client kai 20 db sto ap exi πέσει εγχείρηση παντού ,
απο κάρτες για το linuxοκουτο ποιες να προτιμιθούν ? θέλω 3 se client
mode kai μια για ap + ομνι για hot spot , οι κερέες δεν θα απέχουν περισοτερo απο 6 μέτρα απο το pc (lmr 400 είναι οκ η να προτιμίσω κάπιο αλλο καλώδιο ? )
επίσης μπορεί να μπει και πιάτο με feeder μιας και το όλο σχεδιο θα είναι και η πρώτη backbone δικτύωση που θα πραγματοπιηθεί.


ερώτηση 2η 
υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνουν σεμινάρια / εκπέδευση μεσω του awmn η απο κάπιον άλον φορέα ώστε να μπορούν να παρουν πτιχίο/αναγνώρηση αυτοι που θα παρακολουθήσουν την εκπέδευση σε ότι αφορά τα wirless ώστε να μπορούν σαν ομάδα εργασίας να δικτιώνουν ασύρματα και επιχειρήσεις φέρνοντας με αυτον τον τρόπο πόρους στον σύλογο? (στην ελεύθερη αγορά δεν υπάρχει ανάλογη ειδικότητα νομίζω). Με αλλα λόγια αφου τρέχουν στις ταράτσες και ξέρουν καλύτερα απο τον καθένα ποιος εκπέμπει και σε πια συχνότητα , να μπορουν να δικτιώνουν και επιχιρήσεις για την καλύτερη και αρμονικότερη δικτύωση ολών όσων δικτυώνονται ασύρματα 

τέλος ζητείται 2x8db omni kai 4X17 db grid (oxi στέλλες : ) ) καθώς επίσης 4x d-link 900ap+ rev c (για εγχείρηση), ειναι να γίνει καμιά ομαδική ?

τηλ επικοινωνίας 25520 27828 Μάκης Σταματόπουλος κιν 6937467035 
sorry για τα ορθογραφικά ο papasark θα μας στρώσει χαρακτήρα  ::  ))

----------


## papashark

Oρθογραφικά λάθη ? Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου δεν μιλάνε για σκοινί  ::  

Ο σωστός τρόπος για να επεκτίνετε το δίκτυο σας είναι να βάλετε και άλλο ΑΡ και να συνδέονται τα 2 ΑΡ μεταξύ τους. 

Δεν χρειάζετε το bridge να είναι πιο γρήγορο από τα ΑΡ, γιατί σπάνια θα κάνει bottleneck (να φρακάρει την κίνηση) γιατί αν είναι 2 στο ΑΡ μαζί θα είναι αρκετά πιο αργοί μαζί από ότι ένας μόνος του. Βέβαια όσο πιο πολύ έχετε, τόσο πιο καλά  :: 

Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να έχετε μόνο εξωτερικές συσκευές και το Linux-όκουτο να κάνει το routing μονάχα. Βέβαια και με κάρτες με hostAP μια χαρά θα παίξει.

Μην σας φοβίζει το Linux, δεν θέλετε BGP, RIP, και λοιπά routing protocols, θα κάνετε ένα απλό static route. Στήστε το linux-όκουτο με τις οδηγίες και ξαναρωτήστε εδώ και θα σας απαντήσει κάποιος σίγουρα.

Στο wirelesslan θα βρείτε αυτές τις καρτούλες που θα σας παίξουν μια χαρά με το linux-οκουτό σας.

Πάντως εγώ θα σας πρότεινα να κοιτάξετε να βρείτε 3-4 σημεία, να τα ενώσετε κάνοντας ένα τρίγωνο ή τετράγωνο, και σε κάθε σημείο να έχετε ένα ΑΡ με μια όμνι, ή ακόμα καλύτερα σε κάθε σημείο 2-3 ΑΡ με sector. Έτσι θα έχετε πολύ περισσότερο διαθέσιμο bandwidth για όλους, ενώ μπορείτε να μοιραστείτε τα έξοδα  ::  

Τι αποστάσεις έχετε μεταξύ σας ?

Για την 2η ερώτηση, το έχουμε συζητήσει αλλά το awmn δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ακόμα τόση βαρύτητα, ούτε και μπορεί έυκολα να λύσει τα εσωτερικά του προβλήματα για να κάνει τέτοια βήματα.....

----------


## DVD_GR

και επισης ρε παιδια τι τρεχετε 22mbps και το βλεπω και ιδρωνω...διαβαστε λιγο.b και μονο b για δεκαδες λογους που θα βρειτε να αναφερονται σε δεκαδες σημεια στο φορουμ...και πολυ πιθανο η ταχυτητα σας να αυξηθει....

----------


## papashark

> και επισης ρε παιδια τι τρεχετε 22mbps και το βλεπω και ιδρωνω...διαβαστε λιγο.b και μονο b για δεκαδες λογους που θα βρειτε να αναφερονται σε δεκαδες σημεια στο φορουμ...και πολυ πιθανο η ταχυτητα σας να αυξηθει....


Tα dlink στα 22mbit δεν έχουν ofdm, οπότε δεν έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα με τα 802.11g 

Εάν είναι και κοντά μεταξύ τους, τότε παίζουν μια χαρά  ::

----------


## makx

για και χαρα σε ολους σας.

οι αποστασεις που πεζουν είναι 350 - 750- 250 και το τελευταίο λινκ στα 4 χλμ καναλι 6 αλλα θα το γυρίσουμε στο 1 για να εχουμε 4 καναλια αέρα οι ταχύτητες επεζαν πολύ καλα οταν σε κοντινά link είχαμε χαμηλα τα db πχ στα 250 μέτρα κατο απο 10-15 db στον client 

οσο αφορα την διάταξη με τρίγωνο η τετράγωνο η υλοποίηση αφορα μονο ap + omni ? δηλαδη στήνουμε μονο 3-4 ap me omni σκετα? και τα σύνδέουμε ετσι ώστε να είναι και οι 3-4 ομνι μεσα στο ίδιο καναλι ? 
Η εχουμε 1 ap me omni + 3-4 piata με εξωτερικα D-link 900ap+ για κάθε πιάτο που σκοπεύουν στα 3-4 περιφεριακά ap τα οποία εχουν με την σειρά τους D-link 900ap+ se cliend mode + d-link 900ap+ σε ap mode και πεζουν ολα με λινουξόκουτο ? 

στα σχεδια παρακάτω δείχνω τον τρόπο που νομίζω οτι είναι σωστος .
(τα D-link 900AP+ λειτουργούν στο 802.11*B* )

----------


## papashark

Φρένο...

Μην λες ΑΡ τις συσκευές.

ΑΡ (access point) είναι το mode λειτουργίας και όχι η ίδια η συσκευή.

Από τα σχήματα που έδωσες, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.....

Πόσοι είσαστε εκεί ?

----------


## makx

προς το παρον είμαστε 4 ατομα + 2 ακομη περιμένουν και εχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον αλλοι 3 (με καλη οπτική επαφή) 
στην ομνι βλέπουν οι 3 οι 2 με πανελ τον 8db kai to μακρινο link με grid 17 db ντυμένο με αλουμίνιο παχους 0,3 χιλιοστα.

στα 2 ατομα που περιμένουν να μπουν το ενα εχει προβλημα γιατι είναι μεν στα 750 μετρα αποσταση αλλα είναι κάτω κατά 50 μέτρα απο το επίπεδο της ομνι και επιπλέον μπροστά του έχει 5όροφες και 6όροφες πολυκατοικίες (αποσάσεις -ομνι απο πολυκατοικίες 500 μέτρα - πολυκατοικίες απο μέλος που θέλει να μπέι στο δίκτιο 250 μέτρα) υπάρχη δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης brige η ap σε πολυκατοικία με οπτική επαφή τοσο στην ομνι οσο και στο σπίτι του μέλους που θέλει να μπει στο δίκτιο.

Το σχέδιο πραγματι στην Βιασύνη μου έγραψα λάθος όλες τις συσκευες σαν AP (επίσης δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι d-link)
παραθέτω ενα με τις συνδέσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν αλλα επιδή είμαι νεοπας ισως να έχω λαθή

----------


## papashark

Τώρα με το σχέδιο που έδωσες κατάλαβα.

Προχωρήστε όπως έχετε κάνει το σχέδιο, η μόνη συμβουλή που θα ήθελα να σας δώσω είναι να βάζετε ποιό μεγάλες κεραίες, και rg58 καλώδιο για να χάνετε την παραπάνω ισχύ, ώστε να κρατήσετε την κατευθηντικότητα.

Μόλις έχετε έτοιμο το Linux-οκουτό σας, όλο και κάποιος θα σας βοηθήσει με το static routing που χρειάζεστε  ::

----------

